# Welches Sonnensegel ?



## marja (27. Sep. 2009)

Liebe Teichfreunde

ich möchte mir gerne im Herbst ein Sonnensegel für das nächste Frühjahr zulegen, den ich denke jetzt müßten die ja günstiger sein. Auf Was muß ich außer den Maßen achten. Kann mir da einer helfen? Bsp. habe ich folgendes Angebot gesehen und finde es schon fast zu günstig. Da war doch irgendwas mit Wasserdurchlässigkeit auf das man achten muß.

Angebot: Link ist das o.k.?

Nachfrage: Wenn das Sonnensegel gesetzt/gespannt ist über den kompletten Teich, dann kann, sofern eine Flachwasserzone für den Fischrreiher vorhanden ist, der __ Fischreiher nicht direkt dort land. Er müßte , wenn er den Teich sieht, davor landen und versuchen dort hin zukommen, sofern ihn keine Angelsehne bzw. kleine Gartenzaun daran hindert. Dazu habe ich aber noch ne Frage.

Frage zum Teichräuber "Fischreiher": Ich habe die Link  Stäbe für den Elektrozaun (ohne Elektrozaun) sehr günstig erworben. Hier würde ich dann statt Elektro, die Angelsehne verwenden. Das soll reichen, das der Fischreiher nicht den Kopf in den Teich rübersteckt? 

Bei einigen Teichfreunden, habe ich auf Bilder diese Varainte auch schon gesehen. Diese wurden schräg richtung Teich gesteckt. Ich denke nämich, das der Fischreiher doch eigentlich nur seinen Kopf darüber stecken muß oder nicht?

Frage zum evtl. Teichräuber "Katze": Nun habe ich nur noch die Katze als evtl. Teichräuber, da habe ich schon öfters bei uns im Garten gesehen. Hierfür würde ich sowas verwenden Link verwenden, sehr nah am Wasser. Ich glaube nicht, das die Katze direkt in den Teich springt.

Gibt es außer Katze und Fischrreiher noch nen Teichräuber auf den man aufpassen muß/sollte? Mein Bekanntenkreis ist skeptisch mit dem was ich vor habe. Netz ab und Zaun hin und dann ist nach deren Aussage die Fische oder Kinder weg ;-) Da angeblich das derzeitige Netz die Kinder vor dem reinfallen rettet.

Nachtrag: Es soll kein Alcatraz werden, aber ich möchte schon eine kleine Sicherheit im Teich haben, wenn ich das Netz abmache. Es soll natürlich dann noch mit hellen Steinen und entsprechenden Pflanzen aufgelockert werden. Im hinteren Bereich kommen die Koniferen weg, der Filter wird dann via selbsgebauter Abdeckung (Wasserradhaus, Wasser fließt dann direkt in den Bachlauf) abgedeckt. Und darüber dann das Sonnsensegel.

Ich stelle nächstes Jahr die geänderten Bilder rein. Ich bin sehr optimistisch.
Im Bild-Anhang die aktuelle Ansicht des Teiches.

Lg Marja


----------



## mitch (28. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Welches Sonnensegel ?*

hallo marja,

das von dir ausgesucht sonnensegel ist , wir haben das gleiche seit nun 5 jahren im einsatz - das gewebe ist echt gut - nur unseres hat etwas mehr gekostet 

beim aufhängen solltest du schon stabiele drahtseile nehmen - wenn der wind mal reingeht ist das schon ne fläche 

die mitgelieferten seile werden im sonnenlicht mürbe, habe sie nach 2 jahren ausgetauscht


----------



## marja (28. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Welches Sonnensegel ?*

danke dir mitch

das heißt ich kann diese ganz leicht austauschen?

Gruß Marja


----------



## benni (28. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Welches Sonnensegel ?*

hallo marja,

das Ding ist TOP - hab ebenfalls das Gleiche seit Frühjahr im Einsatz. Noch keine negativen Erscheinungen.

Die Seile kannst du ohne weiteres austauschen.

Viele Grüße Benni


----------



## maritim (28. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Welches Sonnensegel ?*

hallo marja,

das sonnensegel finde ich super!

ich schwanke momentan auch noch, ob ich mir für das kommende jahr ein sonnensegel zulegen sollte.

bin mir aber auch am überlegen, das ich noch mehr an seerosen in den teich mache, da diese auch ein guter schattenspender für die fische sind.
eine andere alternative die mir durch den kopf geht, ist eine schwimminsel mit pflanzen.

nun kommt die idee, die mir gerade am meisten durch den kopf geht....
*bitte lacht mich jetzt nicht aus!* 

habe mir überlegt, das ich hinten am teich eine befestigung für ein markise mache.
das ganze  in einer höhe von 1,20m...... an tagen wo die sonne auf den teich knallt, kann ich einfach die markise raus fahren......
mittlerweile bekommt man die markisen auch für  kleines geld.....


----------



## marja (28. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Welches Sonnensegel ?*

hey

danke für eure Antworten.

Optisch finde ich ein Sonnensegel (dreieckig) schöner als ne Markiese. Aber das ist Geschmackssache. Ich müßte jeden Morgen ne Markiese rausdrehen und abens dann wieder eindrehen. Nee, daher lieber ein schönes Sonnensegel.Kommt im Herbst/Winter per Karabine wieder ab, Netz über Teich und im Frühling/Sommer wieder umgekehrt.

Darf ein Sonnensegel auch durchhängen oder sollte es fest gespannt sein?

Hintergrund: Es gibt bei dem Link den ich oben angefügt habe, Sonnensegel mit 3,60m oder 5,00 m. Mein Tecih (muß aber noch richtig messen) ist ja 3m x 3m und der Weg dazwischen zum Bungalow ist ca. 1m. D.h. 4m x 3m ist die zu bedeckende Fläche.

Auf der eine Seite möchte ich es am Bungalow besfestigen und die anderen beiden dann per Pfosten mit Bodenverankerung. Daher die Frage... Sonnsegel stramm gespannt oder kann es ein wenig durchhängen.

LG Marja


----------



## juni_74 (28. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Welches Sonnensegel ?*

Hallo Marja, 

ich kann den Hersteller auch empfehlen. Das Ganze mit dünnen Stahlseilen befestigt hält auch bei stärkerem Wind. 

Grüße

Jürgen


----------



## Christine (28. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Welches Sonnensegel ?*

Hallo Marja,

bevor Du viel Geld investierst, solltest Du erst einmal überlegen, ob sich Dein Teich im nächsten Jahr nicht erheblich verändert, so dass Deine Überlegungen so gar nicht mehr stimmen.

Denn wenn ich in Deinem Vorstellungsthread lese, dass Dein Teich mit ca. 3 x 3 m und ein max. Tiefe von 1,5 m auf ca. 4.500 Liter Volumen kommt und ich dazu dann das Foto oben betrachte, ist es ganz klar, dass Du für diese Klopper von Koi Deinen Teich ganz dringend vergrößern musst.


----------



## Elfriede (28. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Welches Sonnensegel ?*

Hallo Marja,

ich weiß zwar nicht mit welchen Windstärken Du an Deinem Teich zu rechnen hast, aber besser ist es allemal, wenn das Segel nicht zu straff gespannt ist, damit es sich mit dem Wind bewegen kann und dadurch nicht so schnell kaputt geht. Mein erstes Dreieck-Sonnensegel (2003) ist durch die zu straffe Spannung schon beim ersten Sturm eingerissen, seither lasse ich es immer ein wenig durchhängen. Ganz wichtig ist, dass das Segel keinem einseitigen Zug ausgesetzt ist.

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros 
Elfriede


----------



## juni_74 (28. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Welches Sonnensegel ?*

Hallo Miteinander, 

sorry Elfriede, ich muss wiedersprechen. Wenn das Sonnensegel locker hängt, hat es die Möglichkeit zu beschleunigen und es entstehen größere Kräfte. Bei meinem Segel bin ich mir sicher, wird nicht das Segel reißen, sondern die 3 mm Stahlseile. 

Grüße

Juni


----------



## Elfriede (29. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Welches Sonnensegel ?*

Hallo Juni,

mit der Beschleunigung hast Du Recht, doch sie kann der durchlässigen Gewebefläche nichts anhaben. Das Problem bei sehr heftigen Stürmen, die es hier auf Paros nicht selten gibt, entsteht immer nur rund um die Ösen zur Befestigung der Seile oder Karabiner, wo das Gewebe schneller einreißt, wenn das Segel zu straff gespannt ist, weshalb ich den Seilen bei Sturmwarnung immer etwas mehr Spiel gebe. Die Sonnensegelhersteller empfehlen in solchen Fällen eine Abnahme des Segels, aber wer macht das schon, ich jedenfalls nicht.

Ein Seil ist mir übrigens in all den Jahren noch nie gerissen. Ich verwende keine Stahlseile, sondern Kunstfaser verstärkte 8mm Baumwollseile.

MIt lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## marja (29. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Welches Sonnensegel ?*



blumenelse schrieb:


> Hallo Marja,
> 
> bevor Du viel Geld investierst, solltest Du erst einmal überlegen, ob sich Dein Teich im nächsten Jahr nicht erheblich verändert, so dass Deine Überlegungen so gar nicht mehr stimmen.
> 
> Denn wenn ich in Deinem Vorstellungsthread lese, dass Dein Teich mit ca. 3 x 3 m und ein max. Tiefe von 1,5 m auf ca. 4.500 Liter Volumen kommt und ich dazu dann das Foto oben betrachte, ist es ganz klar, dass Du für diese Klopper von Koi Deinen Teich ganz dringend vergrößern musst.



Hallo Christine

vergrößern scheidet leider aus, da ich in einer Kleingartensparte nicht den Platz mehr dafür habe. Ich habe auch den Verdacht, das ein wenig zuviel Fische dadrin sind. Den Teich hat wie im Vorstellungsthread erwähnt der Vorbesitzer angelegt, bei ihm und auch bei mir fühlen sich die Fische soweit ich das sehe, wohl. Ich spiele aber mit dem Gedanken, lieber ein paar Fische abzugeben, da wie gesagt vergrößern definitiv ausscheidet.

Offtopic: 
Nachtrag allgemein: ich möchte euch bitten, das jetzt nicht allzuernst zu nehmen. Ich bin ja ein Teichneuling. Aquarium besitze ich ja schon und da läuft alles perfekt. Nun habe ich beim Teich gelesen, das man sagt pro cm Fisch 2 Liter Wasser. Wenn ich das jetzt auf die 4500 Liter ca. umrechne, dann hätte ich doch noch genügen Platz für Fische, rein theoretisch.

Bsp. 4500 Liter Wasser, geteilt durch 2, entspricht 2250 cm langen Fisch ;-) Den gibts ja nicht. Also ist jeder Fisch ca. 20 cm groß, dann hätte ich Platz für 112 Fische in dieser Größe. Aber ich glaube die liegen dann wie Ölsadinen im Teich ;-)

Sorry, aber so habe ich damals das Thema verstanden.


Aber wie gesagt, wenn ich merke das es nicht o.k. ist, dann gebe ich entsprechend die Fische ab. Ich bin ein Tierliebhaber und möchte das es den Fischen entsprechend gut geht.

LG Marja


----------



## Christine (29. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Welches Sonnensegel ?*

Hallo Marja,

wenn Du Deinen Teich nicht vergrößern kannst, solltest Du Dich von den Koi trennen. Die sind definitiv zu groß für Deinen Teich. Zu Deinem Rechenbeispiel sag ich jetzt mal lieber nix. 

Faustregel für Koi:



> Koi: 5.000 Liter für den 1. Fisch plus 1.000 Liter für jeden weiteren Fisch, Tiefe 1,5 m - absolutes Minimum!!!



Die Spezialisten empfehlen für den ersten Koi sogar 10.000 Liter. Vielleicht solltest Du Dir unseren Einsteiger-Beitrag mal zu Gemüte führen. Du findest den Link in meiner Signatur.


----------



## marja (29. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Welches Sonnensegel ?*

o.k. dann war es so das bei Kois und Goldis unterschieden wird. 

Danke dir Christine, wie gesagt das Rechenspiel nicht ernst nehmen.

Zu dem Vorstellungsthread sei noch gesagt, das der Vorbesitzer meinte das der Teich 1,50m tief ist. Als ich vor einiger zeit in den Teich gestiegen bin, mußte ich feststellen, das dieser nur 95 cm tief ist. Dafür sind aber die Teichränder "fasst" gerade nach unten.
An einigen Stellen, mit leichten Absatz sonst fast senkrecht.

Als ich den Garten übernommen habe, habe ich gesagt das ich mich um die Fische kümmern werde und dies nicht rausschmeißen werden, da wir uns ja durch das Aquarium damit auch etwas auskennen. Neue würde ich nicht unbedingt kaufen, dennoch habe ich zwei fragen:

In dem "Anfänger? Guckst du hier" Thread steht das Goldis und Sarrasa 3000 Liter benötigen. Die würden also den "Tümpel" toll finden. Die Sarrasa sehen auch interessant aus, haben irgendwie was von der Koifärbung und benötigen aber nur 3000 Liter ;-) 

Wenn man schreibt das große Kois 5.000 Liter "minimum" brauchen, ist hiermit dann gemeint wegen den Schadstoffen die ein solcher Koi los wird oder eher der Platz das er auch auf seiner größe bedingt, platz brauch zum Schwimmen? Klar jetzt muß ich das vermutlich mit mir als Mensch vergleichen, wo fühle ich mich wohler im 10qm Zimmer oder 20qm Zimmer. Logischerweise würde ich dann natürlich sagen im 20qm Zimmer, wobei mir hier auch schnell langweilig werden würde.

Nachtrag: Ich werde den Inhalt des Teichvolumens demnächst korrekt errechnen. damit ich zu 100% sagen kann wieviel Wasser ich drin habe.

LG Marja


----------



## Christine (29. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Welches Sonnensegel ?*

Hallo Marja,

Sarrasa und auch die __ Shubunkin sind beides Zuchtformen des klassischen Goldfisches. Die könntest Du in kleiner Menge durchaus in Deinem Teich halten. Dazu musst Du aber wissen, daß sie auch genauso vermehrungsfreudig sind wie Goldfische! Wenn ich mir die Fotos anschaue, hast Du die Fischfüllmenge Deines Teiches schon ausge- bis überreizt

Koi haben das Potenzial eine Größe von 70 bis 80 cm zu erreichen, einige auch mehr. Und sie stellen wesentlich höhere Ansprüche an ihre Umgebungsbedingungen. Du darfst einen Teich da nicht mit einem wohlgehüteten Aquarium im Wohnzimmer vergleichen. 

Wir haben das schon hundertfach durchdiskutiert, ließ Dich mal durchs Forum, Rubrik "Koi". Und die 5.000 Liter sind nicht nur "minimum" sondern "absolutes Minimum" und gelten nicht für "große" Koi sondern auch für Kleine, denn die wollen sich ja gesund entwickeln und nicht vor sich hin kümmern.


----------



## marja (29. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Welches Sonnensegel ?*

danke dir, ich werde wie erwähnt mein Teichinhalt demnächst korrigieren und korrekt nachrechnen.

Zum anderen werden ich einen persönlichen Teichfreund vor Ort (hat nur Kois in seinen Garten mit glaube 45.000 Liter Wasser schon seit längeren) mal drüberschauen lassen und ggf. ihm dann diese lieber mitgeben für seinen großen Teich.

LG und danke Marja


----------



## Wuzzel (30. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Welches Sonnensegel ?*

Auch wenn ihr hier Off Topic diskutiert:

[OT]Man darf und kann imho Regeln für Aquarien nicht auf Teiche anwenden ! [/OT]

aber ... was hat das mit Sonne oder Segeln zu tun ? 

Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------



## marja (30. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Welches Sonnensegel ?*

ja du hast Recht, die eigentlich Frage bzgl. Anbieter des Sonnensegel wurde beantwortet.

Jetzt muß ich nur noch sehen, welche Größe ich vom Sonnensegen nehme. Vom Bungalow bis zum Gartenzaun an dem der Teich anliegt beträgt 4,70. Nach links und rechts habe ich 6m zur Verfügung und genau in diesem Bereich liegt der Teich mit 3m x 3m (wobei er leicht rundlich gehalten ist und auch an einer Stelle 3,20m sein kann).

Also ist die 5m x 5m x 5m leider zu groß da das Sonnensegel leicht durchhängen wird. Bei 3,60m x 3,60m x 3,60 muß ich zwischen Selgel und Befestigung entsprechend mit Zubehör das Segel spannen.

Also ist diese Frage auch beantwortet. Vielen Dank auch für die anderen Off Topics Hinweise 

LG Marja


----------

